# Very concerned about acquiring anxiety medication in Italy



## milanamerican (Aug 26, 2016)

Greetings! I am currently in the process of relocating from NYC to Italy for business. My concern is that for 3 years I have been prescribed a generic benzodiazepene (controlled substance) to control my panic attacks and anxiety, at one point these became so constant that I had to be hospitalized. I have a few concerns and I was just hoping people could give me their experience. Will I be able to find a doctor in Milan that will prescribe me my medication? I would of course bring the bottle, with my American doctors letter of approval but I fear that without this medication I truly will be an absolute mess. 

Secondly, how much does a doctors visit typically cost? I doubt I qualify for any sort of free visit. All of this concerns me, and it's really the only thing stopping me from being comfortable about my move. Thank you very much for taking the time to respond and read this post.


----------



## r3dbar0n (Jul 19, 2016)

Here you can find maybe some useful informations, it is writen in english language and it is taken from official Italian Health Service (SSN : Servizio Sanitario Nazionale) website.

http://www.salute.gov.it/imgs/C_17_...terioriallegati_ulterioreallegato_4_alleg.pdf

Try those websites too:
https://www.internations.org/milan-expats/guide/living-in-milan-15818/healthcare-in-milan-2
Polinternational: Health Service
Sistemauni: Foreign national citizens who are not registered with the SSN
https://www.angloinfo.com/italy/how-to/page/italy-healthcare-health-system-registering
Il portale dell'immigrazione e degli immigrati in Italia - Stranieri in Italia

I hope it helps...

Bye

Redbaron


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're going to be working in Italy, you should be eligible for the Italian national health system through your employment. Take two or three months worth of your medication with you and when you get to Italy, find a doctor locally to work with.

You'll need a prescription written by a local (i.e. Italian) doctor, and sometimes you'll find that a specific medication may not be available in your new country. If that's the case, the doctor will prescribe whatever they use locally, possibly wanting to do the necessary tests to confirm your diagnosis and see what medication might work the best for you. 

The key thing is finding a local doctor you feel comfortable working with. And to bring with you enough to tide you over until you can get your medical ties established.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Here is a link to a PDF guide to the Italian health service which may be of help, it's in English


----------

